# new grow list



## youngslipper (Sep 7, 2015)

slippers only increased a bit, but the rest a lot more.

Ansellia africana 'KZN'
Ansellia Africana 'Zim'

Arundina graminifolia

Angraecum stella-africae

Brassia wageneri 

Bletilla striata 
Bletilla striata 'Variegata'

Cattleya 'Unknown' 

Cirrhopetalum Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry'

Cyrtorchis praetermissa

Cirrheae dependens 

Cymbidium 'Unknown' 
Cymbidium (pink-white)
Cymbidium devonianum

Coelogyne trinervis 
Coelogyne flaccida
Coelogyne massangeana

Dendrochilum filiforme 
Dendrochilum glumaceum

Dendrobium phalaenopsis 'Cherese' 
Dendrobium stuposum 
Dendrobium loddigesii 
Dendrobium spectablis 
Dendrobium Kathking
Dendrobium kingianum 'alba'

Disa uniflora 

Dockrilla cucumerinum

Epidendrum 'Reed Stem' Red 
Epidendrum fulgens 
Epidendrum 'Reed Stem' Unknown 

Eulophia guineensis 
Eulophia petersii 
Eulophia petersii 'giant'
Eulophia mechowii
Eulophia Noid

Gongora galeata 

Ludisia discolor 
Ludisia discolor 'Alba'

Laelia anceps 

Liparis grifithii 

Masdevallia Mardi gras

Maxillaria tenuifolia 

Microcoelia sp. Malawi

Mystacidium capense
Mystacidium braybonea

Ornithophora radicans 

Phalaenopsis 'White' 

Phaius Joan Hart 'Goldie' 

Psychopsis Mariposa 'Green Valley alba' 

Paphiopedilum Leeanum 
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh 
Paphiopedilum Maudiae 
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum 
Paphiopedilum Pinnochio 
Paphiopedilum Temptation
Paphiopedilum venustum 'Alba'
Paphiopedilum leucochilum
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii
Paphiopedilum In-Charm Handel 

Phragmipedium Grande 
Phragmipedium Sedenii 
Phragmipedium Fritz schomburg 
Phragmipedium Eric Young 

Pectabenaria Wow's White Fairies 

Pescatoria wallisii 

Panarica brassavolae

Polystachya ottoniana

Rossioglossum splendens 

Stanhopea tigrina
Stanhopea Spindleriana

Spiranthes Chad's Ford

Vanilla planifolia 'Varigata'
Vanilla pompona
Vanilla polylepis
Vanilla roscheri

Vanda Banjong Blue Sky

(76)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice; you have a few that are unavailable here. Surprised to see the Chad's Ford so far from Chad's Ford!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## youngslipper (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks! Which can't you find in America? All of mine are quite common here?


----------



## Wendy (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice list....still need more multis though.


----------



## youngslipper (Sep 8, 2015)

I now! Just so darn eexpensive!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2015)

youngslipper said:


> Thanks! Which can't you find in America? All of mine are quite common here?



Ansellias are not that common
Angraecum stella-africae
Cyrtorchis praetermissa
Disa'a are almost impossible to get and a mature one goes for about $40 US.
Eulophias are not popular
Liparis grifithii
Pecteilis x Habenarias are uncommon here


----------



## youngslipper (Sep 8, 2015)

O strange, we have lots of those here, but the Ang stella africae is rare here to happy to have got a flask.

You won't believe me when i tell you this but i got 10 more plants at our society meeting. So happy


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2015)

Well. if you want to send me some Disa's I'll distribute them for you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2015)

:arrr: Maybe I'll move to South Africa.


----------



## youngslipper (Sep 8, 2015)

And everything is cheaper hear!


----------



## youngslipper (Sep 22, 2015)

Got a few more

Ansellia africana 'KZN'
Ansellia Africana 'Zimbabwe' 
Ansellia Africana 'Mpumalanga'

Arundina graminifolia

Angraecum stella-africae

Aerangis Elro

Brassia wageneri 

Bletilla striata 
Bletilla striata 'Variegata'

Bulbophyllum picturatum

Cattleya 'Unknown' 
Cattleya bowringiana
Lc. Caraids Mini Queenie

Cirrhopetalum Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry'

Cyrtorchis praetermissa

Cirrheae dependens 

Cymbidium Noid
Cymbidium Noid 3x
Cymbidium Cape Cass
Cymbidium devonianum

Coelogyne trinervis 
Coelogyne flaccida
Coelogyne massangeana

Dendrochilum filiforme 
Dendrochilum glumaceum

Dendrobium phalaenopsis 'Cherese' 
Dendrobium stuposum 
Dendrobium loddigesii 
Dendrobium spectablis 
Dendrobium Kathking
Dendrobium kingianum 'alba'
Dendrobium kingianum ‘Stan” AM/SAOC.
Dendrobium kingianum 'normal'
Dendrobium Delecatum
Dendrobium Noid 'hard-cane' Mauve
Dendrobium speciosa
Dendrobium Noid 'hard-cane'

Dinema polybulbon

Disa uniflora 

Dockrilla cucumerinum

Epidendrum ibaguense 'red'
Epidendrum ibaguense 'pink'
Epidendrum ibaguense 'white'
Epidendrum ibaguense 'yellow'
Epidendrum fulgens 
Epidendrum 'Reed Stem' Unknown 

Eulophia guineensis 
Eulophia petersii 'small'
Eulophia petersii 'giant'
Eulophia mechowii
Eulophia Noid

Gongora galeata 

Ludisia discolor 
Ludisia discolor 'Alba'

Laelia anceps 

Liparis grifithii 

Maxillaria tenuifolia 

Microcoelia sp. Malawi

Mystacidium capense
Mystacidium braybonea

Miltonia spectabilis

Oersterdella centradenia

Ornithophora radicans 

Phalaenopsis 'White' 

Phaius Joan Hart 'Goldie' 

Psychopsis Mariposa 'Green Valley alba' 

Paphiopedilum Leeanum 
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh 
Paphiopedilum Maudiae 
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum 
Paphiopedilum Pinnochio 
Paphiopedilum Temptation
Paphiopedilum venustum 'Alba'
Paphiopedilum leucochilum
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii
Paphiopedilum In-Charm Handel 

Phragmipedium Grande 
Phragmipedium Sedenii 
Phragmipedium Fritz schomburg 
Phragmipedium Eric Young 

Pectabenaria Wow's White Fairies 

Pescatoria wallisii 

Panarica brassavolae

Polystachya ottoniana

Rossioglossum splendens 

Stanhopea tigrina
Stanhopea Spindleriana

Spiranthes Chad's Ford

Vanilla planifolia 'Varigata'
Vanilla pompona
Vanilla polylepis
Vanilla roscheri

Vanda Banjong Blue Sky

Zygopetalum Noid


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow -- great collection!


----------



## youngslipper (Sep 24, 2015)

Looking to add some more angreacum and polystacya


----------



## Wendy (Sep 24, 2015)

Do you have a greenhouse or under lights? Nice mix of plants....still need more multi Paphs though.


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2015)

That's a nice expanding list. I'm with Wendy you need some more multi paphs. Although i shouldnt be one to speak. I don't have a slipper in my collection yet.


----------



## youngslipper (Sep 25, 2015)

No i dont havd my greenhouse under lights. It gets enough natural light. Yes i know i should. I want to add parishii and Berenice this year


----------



## youngslipper (Oct 19, 2015)

Another update. Reached a 100 now

Ansellia africana 'KZN'
Ansellia Africana 'Zimbabwe' 

Arundina graminifolia

Angraecum stella-africae

Aerangis Elro

Brassia wageneri 

Bletilla striata 
Bletilla striata 'Variegata'

Bulbophyllum picturatum
Bulbophyllum fuscum

Cattleya 'Unknown' 
Cattleya bowringiana
Lc. Caraids Mini Queenie

Calanthe spp.

Cirrhopetalum Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry'

Cyrtorchis praetermissa

Cynorkis fastigiata

Cirrheae dependens 

Cymbidium Noid
Cymbidium Noid Red
Cymbidium Cape Cass
Cymbidium devonianum
Cymbidium Australian Midnight 'Black Beauty'

Coelogyne trinervis 
Coelogyne flaccida
Coelogyne massangeana

Dendrochilum filiforme 

Dendrobium phalaenopsis 'Cherese' 
Dendrobium stuposum 
Dendrobium loddigesii 
Dendrobium spectablis 
Dendrobium Kathking
Dendrobium kingianum 'alba'
Dendrobium kingianum ‘Stan” AM/SAOC.
Dendrobium kingianum 'normal'
Dendrobium Delecatum
Dendrobium Noid 'hard-cane' Mauve
Dendrobium Noid 'hard-cane'
Dendrobium aphyllum
Dendrobium speciosum
Dendrobium faciferum
Dendrobium moschatum

Disa uniflora 

Dockrilla cucumerinum
Dockrillia torressae

Epidendrum ibaguense 'red'
Epidendrum fulgens 

Eulophia guineensis 
Eulophia petersii 'small'
Eulophia petersii 'giant'
Eulophia Noid

Gongora galeata 

Ludisia discolor 
Ludisia discolor 'Alba'
Ludisia discolor var. Nigrescens

Laelia anceps 

Liparis grifithii 

Maxillaria rufecens
Maxillaria tenuifolia 

Microcoelia stolzii

Mystacidium capense
Mystacidium braybonea

Miltonia spectabilis

Neolauchea pulchella

Ornithophora radicans 

Oncidium Twinkle

Phalaenopsis 'White' 

Phaius Joan Hart 'Goldie' 

Psychopsis Mariposa 'Green Valley alba' 

Paphiopedilum Leeanum 
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh 
Paphiopedilum Maudiae 
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum 
Paphiopedilum Pinnochio 
Paphiopedilum Temptation
Paphiopedilum venustum 'Alba'
Paphiopedilum leucochilum
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii
Paphiopedilum In-Charm Handel 

Phragmipedium Grande 
Phragmipedium Sedenii 
Phragmipedium Fritz schomburg 
Phragmipedium Eric Young 

Pectabenaria Wow's White Fairies 

Pescatoria wallisii 

Panarica brassavolae

Polystachya ottoniana

Rossioglossum splendens 
Rossioglossum grande

Stanhopea tigrina
Stanhopea Spindleriana

Spiranthes Chad's Ford

Stennoglottis woodii

Stelis vulcanica

Vanilla planifolia 'Varigata'
Vanilla pompona
Vanilla polylepis
Vanilla roscheri

Vanda Banjong Blue Sky

Zygopetalum Noid


----------



## youngslipper (Dec 12, 2015)

The slipper collection has taken a halt! but look how the bulbos got more since October.

Ansellia africana 'hybrid'
Ansellia Africana 'KZN'

Aerides odorata 

Arundina graminifolia

Angreacum distichum

Aerangis Elro
Aerangis verdickii

Brassia wageneri
Brassia maculata x longissima 

Bletilla striata 
Bletilla striata 'Variegata'

Bulbophyllum picturatum
Bulbophyllum fuscum
Bulbophyllum skeatianum
Bulbophyllum malawiense
Bulbophyllum falcatum
Bulbophyllum medusae
Bulbophyllum jacobsonii
Bulbophyllum miniatum
Bulbophyllum lobbii
Bulbophyllum webdlandianum
Bulbophyllum schinzianum 'Spitskop'
Bulbophyllum cornutum
Bulbophyllum propinquum
Bulbophyllum spathulatum
Bulbophyllum frostii
Bulbophyllum taiwanese
Bulbophyllum lasiochilum
Bulbophyllum tenuifolium?
Bulbophyllum crassipes
Bulbophyllum sessile
Bulbophyllum vaginatum
Bulbophyllum blumei
Bulbophyllum Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry'
Bulbophyllum echinolabium

Cattleya 'Unknown' 
Cattleya bowringiana
Lc. Caraids Mini Queenie

Calanthe spp.

Cyrtorchis praetermissa
Cyrtorchis arcuata

Cynorkis fastigiata

Cirrheae dependens 

Cymbidium 
Cymbidium Red
Cymbidium Cape Cass
Cymbidium devonianum
Cymbidium Australian Midnight 'Black Beauty'
Cymbidium Yellow

Coelogyne trinervis 
Coelogyne flaccida
Coelogyne massangeana
Coelogyne lawrenceana

Dendrochilum filiforme 

Dendrobium phalaenopsis 'Cherese' 
Dendrobium stuposum 
Dendrobium loddigesii 
Dendrobium spectablis 
Dendrobium Kathking
Dendrobium kingianum 'alba'
Dendrobium kingianum ‘Stan” AM/SAOC.
Dendrobium kingianum
Dendrobium Delecatum
Dendrobium Mauve
Dendrobium 'hard-cane'
Dendrobium aphyllum 
Dendrobium trantuanii
Dendrobium speciosum
Dendrobium moschatum
Dendrobium nobile

Disa uniflora 

Dockrilla cucumerinum
Dockrillia torressae
Dockrillia linguiforme

Epidendrum ibaguense
Epidendrum fulgens 

Eulophia petersii 'small'
Eulophia petersii 'giant'
Eulophia ovalis?
Eulophia graminifolia
Eulophia streptopetala
Eulophia speciosa
Eulophia hereroensis

Gongora galeata 

Ludisia discolor 'red'
Ludisia discolor 'Alba'
Ludisia discolor var. Nigrescens
Ludisia discolor 'yellow'

Laelia anceps 

Liparis grifithii 

Maxillaria rufecens
Maxillaria variabilis
Maxillaria tenuifolia 

Microcoelia stolzii

Mystacidium capense
Mystacidium braybonea

Miltonia spectabilis

Neolauchea pulchella

Ornithophora radicans 

Oncidium Twinkle

Phalaenopsis amabilis

Phaius Joan Hart 'Goldie' 

Psychopsis Mariposa 'Green Valley alba' 

Paphiopedilum Leeanum 
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh 
Paphiopedilum Maudiae 
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum 
Paphiopedilum Pinnochio 
Paphiopedilum Temptation
Paphiopedilum venustum 'Alba'
Paphiopedilum leucochilum
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii
Paphiopedilum In-Charm Handel 

Phragmipedium Grande 
Phragmipedium Sedenii 
Phragmipedium Fritz schomburg 
Phragmipedium Eric Young 

Pectabenaria Wow's White Fairies 

Pescatoria wallisii 

Panarica brassavolae

Polystachya ottoniana
Polystachya valentina

Rossioglossum splendens 
Rossioglossum grande

Stanhopea tigrina
Stanhopea Spindleriana

Spiranthes Chad's Ford

Stennoglottis woodii

Stelis vulcanica

Vanilla planifolia 'Varigata'
Vanilla pompona
Vanilla planifolia
Vanilla polylepis
Vanilla roscheri

Vanda Banjong Blue Sky

Zygopetalum


----------



## youngslipper (May 7, 2016)

Gotten even more!!

Ansellia africana
Ansellia africana 'KZN'

Aerides odorata

Arundina graminifolia (outside)

Angraecum distichum
Angraecum stella-africae

Aerangis Elro
Aerangis verdickii

Brassia wageneri

Bletilla striata (outside)
Bletilla striata 'Variegata' (outside)

Bulbophyllum picturatum
Bulbophyllum fuscum
Bulbophyllum skeatianum
Bulbophyllum sumatranum*
Bulbophyllum falcatum
Bulbophyllum medusae
Bulbophyllum plumatum
Bulbophyllum tingabarinum
Bulbophyllum lobbii
Bulbophyllum schinzianum
Bulbophyllum cornutum
Bulbophyllum propinquum
Bulbophyllum spathulatum
Bulbophyllum frostii
Bulbophyllum taiwanese
Bulbophyllum lasiochilum
Bulbophyllum dentiferm
Bulbophyllum crassipes
Bulbophyllum sessile
Bulbophyllum vaginatum
Bulbophyllum beileyi
Bulbophyllum ambriosa
Bulbophyllum polystictum
Bulbophyllum Krairit Vejvarut
Bulbophyllum oblongum
Bulbophyllum odoratissimum
Bulbophyllum NOID
Bulbophyllum nymphopolitianum
Bulbophyllum facetum
Bulbophyllum cochleatum

Calanthe spp.

Coelia bella

Cochleanthes discolor

Cyrtorchis praetermissa
Cyrtorchis arcuata

Cirrhaea dependens

Cymbidium devonianum
Cymbidium Australian Midnight 'Black Beauty'
Cymbidium Yellow (outside)
Cymbidium finlaysonianum
Cymbidium dayanum x Sarah Jean
Cymbidium aloifolium x Golden Elf

Coelogyne trinervis
Coelogyne flaccida
Coelogyne massangeana
Coelogyne fimbriata
Coelogyne lawrenceana

Dendrochilum filiforme

Dendrobium stuposum
Dendrobium loddigesii
Dendrobium spectablis
Dendrobium Kathking
Dendrobium kingianum 'alba'
Dendrobium kingianum 'Stan”
AM/SAOC*
Dendrobium Mauve
Dendrobium 'hard-cane'
Dendrobium aphyllum
Dendrobium trantuanii
Dendrobium moschatum
Dendrobium nobile

Dockrillia torressae
Dockrillia linguiforme

Epidendrum ibaguense (outside)
Epidendrum fulgens (outside)

Eria ornata

Eulophia petersii 'small' (outside)
Eulophia petersii 'giant' (outside)
Eulophia graminifolia
Eulophia speciosa (outside)
Eulophia hereroensis (outside)

Gongora galeata

Ludisia discolor 'red'
Ludisia discolor 'Alba'
Ludisia discolor var. Nigrescens
Ludisia discolor 'yellow'

Liparis grifithii

Lycaste aromatica

Maxillaria rufecens
Maxillaria variabilis
Maxillaria tenuifolia

Microcoelia stolzii

Mystacidium capense 
Mystacidium braybonea
Mystacidium venosum

Miltonia spectabilis

Microterangis hariotiana

Neolauchea pulchella

Ornithophora radicans

Phalaenopsis white
Phalaenopsis white

Phaius Joan Hart 'Goldie' (outside)
Phaius mishmensis (outside)

Psychopsis Mariposa 'Green Valley alba'

Paphiopedilum Leeanum
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh
Paphiopedilum Maudiae
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum
Paphiopedilum Pinnochio
Paphiopedilum (lost tag)
Paphiopedilum leucochilum
Paphiopedilum In-Charm Handel

Phragmipedium Grande
Phragmipedium Sedenii
Phragmipedium Fritz schomburg
Phragmipedium Eric Young

Pectabenaria Wow's White Fairies

Pescatoria wallisii

Panarica brassavolae

Pleurothallis paleolata
Pleurothallis restrepiodes 
Pleurothallis sarracenia
Pleurothallis prolifera 

Polystachya ottoniana
Polystachya pubescens
Polystachya neobenthamia

Rossioglossum splendens
Rossioglossum grande

Restrepia brachypus
Restrepia contorta

Rangaeris muscicola

Stanhopea oculata
Stanhopea Spindleriana

Spiranthes cernua var. odorata

Stennoglottis woodii

Stelis vulcanica

Tridacyle bicaudata subsp. rupestris

Vanilla planifolia 'Varigata'
Vanilla planifolia
Vanilla pompona
Vanilla polylepis
Vanilla roscheri

Zoothropion endresianum 

Vanda Banjong Blue Sky
Vanda Miss Jaoquim


----------

